# General > Birdwatching >  Nice start to the day

## cullpacket

A roe deer, peregrine falcon and a osprey half a mile from the house.

----------


## cherokee

What a fantastic start to your day that must've been cullpacket  :Grin:  ! So much nicer than being awoken by cars tooting horns, buses and lorries passing and just the general hub-bub of life in a city.  Wouldn't swap nature's bounty for anything.

----------

